# Golden Retriever Poster



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, since I am both a matini fan, and a golden retriever fan, I like that poster!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL...what a cute poster...i LOVE the tennis ball in there. I don't drink so I wouldn't know! But I love it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love the poster and want one. I may have to eat hamburger the next month to afford it but it would be worth it. Have to talk to the hubby. I love the tennis ball as the olive.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I like the cookie tin.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Isn't the tennis ball cute? And I love the translation of the Italian script: "A Faithful Friend to the End, Support Golden Rescue". I'm walking around my house trying to figure out when I could hang it!


----------

